# A good day



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Any day outside getting dirty is a good day! Spent the day painting with a paint sprayer. Had alot of problems until I took it apart and tossed the little plastic filter. Of course one thing leads to another and I put flashing on the coop floor. Does anyone ever get to the point where everything's not a redo cause it looks terrible? The coop has 2 doors that meet in the middle and one is rotted beyond repair. Lucky I had the door with the hardware cloth. That other door is trash. I have one more side to paint.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I once had a leak in the roof of a coop, specifically in a corner that I hadnt noticed. Mold had grown in the top corner and a big chunk of it was wet rot. I had to cut out part of the roof, the front side, and left side. It was a real pain in the neck but I got it done. 
I always use a primer before painting wood. I'm not so sure about the new paint that already has primer in it. 
I made a mistake once and bought Walmart paint. It was watered down so much that it required another gallon of paint to do the job. I normally used Devoe, Glidden, or Sears Weatherbeater back then. Now I just use Glidden. But any good quality paint will work fine.
Looks arnt important to me really. I prefer strength and durability. 
When I sold my house in Georgia, I left behind the main coop intact as well as a smaller coop next to the main coop. I had dismantled a third small coop prior to the sale of the house. 
Two months later I saw the guy that bought my house and he told me that it took him and his brother 2 weeks to dismantle the main coop! Hahahaha! I got a good laugh about it lol. He said it only took him one day to fill in the 1200 gallon pond I had installed using his small bulldozer...but the coop was a real pain in the 'rear end.' Hahahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope to have days like that in the very near future. Being outside playing in the dirt is what I want to do. I hate housework any more. It really doesn't seem like much was accomplished after I put the vacuum away. But outside? New flowers, chickens happy? That's an immediate feeling of something good going on.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been planting trees and the chickens help and tear up the grass and eat the bugs.When I get them done,it's time to get topsoil for the garden.I've got to transplant the maters and peppers and eggplants.I don't think it will frost here again-The next 2 wks are in the 80's.Hooray!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping ours did OK in our absence. I put it in, for the hubs, just before everything crashed. When I got to go home last week everything seemed to be doing well. Even had a few flowers on the tomato plants.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I decided to paint the coop about 6 months ago. Since then, the cans have rusted over and I don't know the brand. But I know it's exterior paint from Lowe's. 

I have this whole list of things to do in the back to make it presentable even without grass. It's like in 10 years, 550 feet of fence posts have rotten, and need to be replaced. 

The last few weeks I had been treating my horse for an eye infection (goop) probably flies. Now I have "pinkeye" And I am between docs right now and can't figure out what to use.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Planted 8 trees yesterday and have 10 maples yet to plant.Plus,bought 800 lbs of topsoil and transplanted all of the maters,peppers and eggplants.I transplanted the Brussels Sprouts last month cuz they like a little frost and they are doing so good,never grew them before.The others were root bound so I'm hoping they bounce back with their new home.Now I need some plant food,went to Walmart yesterday and forgot it despite the fact I had a list.We just bought a trolling motor and were busy looking at batteries,chargers, maintainers,etc.,and forgot about the plants.I got my lighted bobbers and hook remover though!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy I wish I lived closer! I love trolling. I love maple trees. Maples will not do well in Florida. Apples either.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Planted 8 trees yesterday and have 10 maples yet to plant.Plus,bought 800 lbs of topsoil and transplanted all of the maters,peppers and eggplants.I transplanted the Brussels Sprouts last month cuz they like a little frost and they are doing so good,never grew them before.The others were root bound so I'm hoping they bounce back with their new home.Now I need some plant food,went to Walmart yesterday and forgot it despite the fact I had a list.We just bought a trolling motor and were busy looking at batteries,chargers, maintainers,etc.,and forgot about the plants.I got my lighted bobbers and hook remover though!


Phew! That's alot of work, made me break out in a sweat just reading it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Planted 8 trees yesterday and have 10 maples yet to plant.Plus,bought 800 lbs of topsoil and transplanted all of the maters,peppers and eggplants.I transplanted the Brussels Sprouts last month cuz they like a little frost and they are doing so good,never grew them before.The others were root bound so I'm hoping they bounce back with their new home.Now I need some plant food,went to Walmart yesterday and forgot it despite the fact I had a list.We just bought a trolling motor and were busy looking at batteries,chargers, maintainers,etc.,and forgot about the plants.I got my lighted bobbers and hook remover though!


You could have warned me that I'd be tired after reading what all you got in to.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,but my grass still needs cut...LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I keep thinking it's hot today. Well DUH!!!!! It's Florida!
The worst thing about gardening down here is how much water everything needs. It's hard to keep up with. And my property is all sugar sand. Which requires a large amount of dirt or compost to grow anything. If I had plants in NY that needed full day sun, in Florida they only tolerate 1/2 day sun. The thing that does best for me here is Privet (Lagustrum). It's evergreen here. And I've had 2 rose bushes in 1/2 day sun against the house that grow and grow for 8 years now without any care at all! In one season they get taller than the house!

I ordered 2 more of those positionable gutter things, and 2 gutter leaf guards. And 2 guards that prevent the water from coming over the top of the gutter. There's one corner where the rain jumps the gutter like a waterfall. I think 3 roofs come together for that downspout. It washes away the sand from the footing of the house. Rain is a serious issue here.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I keep thinking it's hot today. Well DUH!!!!! It's Florida!
> The worst thing about gardening down here is how much water everything needs. It's hard to keep up with. And my property is all sugar sand. Which requires a large amount of dirt or compost to grow anything. If I had plants in NY that needed full day sun, in Florida they only tolerate 1/2 day sun. The thing that does best for me here is Privet (Lagustrum). It's evergreen here. And I've had 2 rose bushes in 1/2 day sun against the house that grow and grow for 8 years now without any care at all! In one season they get taller than the house!
> 
> I ordered 2 more of those positionable gutter things, and 2 gutter leaf guards. And 2 guards that prevent the water from coming over the top of the gutter. There's one corner where the rain jumps the gutter like a waterfall. I think 3 roofs come together for that downspout. It washes away the sand from the footing of the house. Rain is a serious issue here.


We have really good dirt here in Northern California if you stay away from town where all houses were built on backfilled adobe clay. The problem here are gophers, so wire and boxes built are the best way to prevent them from eating your vegetables. I tried growing a row of Privett, ran irrigation to them, and the damn deer ate 'em down to nothing. Rose bushes are tough, I planted a few around here that are as strong as ever and receive little care. I have to put a few new columns in for my barn and should do the roof, so I know what you mean about some of the dread with renovations. I had great results with Behr paints from Home Depot I used for my coop when I repainted it. They were better quality than Benjamin Moore in my opinion. Easy to spread and still looks brand new after 5 years.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's funny what deer will eat in different areas.


----------

